# website



## Thillmaine1 (Jan 8, 2013)

finally got my website up and running. feedback?
Home Page Hill Treekeepers


----------



## D&B Mack (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm not in your business, but the site looks nice and complete. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Grace Tree (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks great. Did you have it done?
Phil


----------



## stltreedr (Jan 8, 2013)

It looks really nice. Flows good, professional looking, plenty of information. Looked at some of the pics- dont let some of the guys on here know that you cabled a pear tree. Their freakin' heads will explode! Ask me how I know.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## esus (Jan 13, 2013)

FYI, to go totally by the rules I believe unless you have permission your not supposed to use ISA's logo (the banner at the bottom) without there permission. You may have that already anyway. I was just yesterday looking into added their logo, and I couldn't justify it after reading their document on proper branding... and, I think you need to have your name under the CA logo as well as the number.

I've seen more people not follow all the rules to the dot then I've seen do so, just letting you know.



Otherwise, I think the site is beautiful. I wish mine had the quality presentation that yours does.


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 13, 2013)

Does this mean that you are no longer working for Mike?


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Mar 24, 2013)

Very nice makes mine look like Kindergarden scrible, the things I like are many, was the tree ID a store bought plug in, or did you write it,
the contacts has alot of options and a small space on template, really like the personal touch on Philosiphy, as ask before did you build it or was it a pro web builder
and if so how much was it. I am almost embarrased of mine have been on this for a while and about to give in and hire some one who does it like yours
Paul

Goodman Treescapes

Oh is that box of scabbled words on about a SEO thing?


----------

